# MxM long term RP NSFW/SFW



## jhonny667 (Jul 26, 2018)

hey! I’m a new ish roleplayer and have a few things that I want to role play. But first, I’m only rping on discord (could be convinced for Kik.) I only plan to play MXM rp, I don’t do potty play, age play or gore. If you are interested in anything, or have your own ideas just pm me and we can start from there. I have a few things I wanna try. I can play both sub and dom so notbing is a problem for me.
~Fighting/Wrestling that leads into sex
~Fluff/ romance with smut
~High fantasy romance
~High fantasy sex dungeon(by dungeon I mean like rpg dungeons)
~Lots of one shots
~modern RP
~Dom/Sub RP


----------



## Jmuddee (Sep 23, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## boyohnboy (Oct 2, 2018)

Gonna bump this as I was the one who made the account. Deleted it cause reasons but If you're interested message me. (Still looking)


----------



## boyohnboy (Oct 2, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> Still looking


I'm still looking lol


----------



## FableElwood (Nov 8, 2018)

Check ya dms studboi


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ? and do you do m x m or m x f ?


----------

